

Flat UI Design – A showcase of the best examples of the flat UI design - dshap
http://fltdsgn.com

======
lucisferre
What am I missing here? These examples all look nearly the same and this
doesn't seem to showcase anything really.

~~~
User7198
Agreed, there's nothing creative or inspiring here. If anything, it reminds me
why I don't want to create a site with a washed out fullscreen background,
with white text over top, since there are a million other sites using the same
format.

------
DenisM
Speaking of which, anyone has experience with testing flat design against
older audiences? Like, 70 year old non-tech users? I'm quite worried that
skeumorphic design is more intuitive for this type of user, and latest move to
flat design, especially in iOS, will leave them behind. However I don't have
enough data to go on, so find myself uncertain and indecisive. Thanks for any
help!

~~~
grokster05
I had been thinking this exact same thought about my ageing mother and the
iPad I gave her which someone helpfully soon upgraded from nice 6 to 'flat'
iOS 7: suddenly all the cues were gone, the button edges, the hints about what
was mere text or label and what was functional.

She could no longer guess whether any element was live or not, and the colours
were now merely decorative as often as they were significant.

Gen Zero can learn anything, they can survive on a UI diet of white on white;
but, like designing for disability, designing for older non-tech users means
it works for everyone, except perhaps Jony Ive and the minimalistas (who may
'discover' this flat dullness is not cool next week or next year anyway).

------
EC1
Everything is blurry on Retina. I'd suggest pivoting from "flat design" to
just a design site. None of these really have anything in common except for
being just semi decently designed.

Id much rather have a showcase of 10 BEAUTIFUL designs / month, curated, than
just a giant gallery of random sites you picked off the web.

